# Baby Got Back instrumental?



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I have been searching and searching for an Instrumental version of Sir-Mix-A-Lot's Baby Got Back

Anybody have any leads? (Or have it!!)

thanX in advance!


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

LOL!

That's so funny... just never thought that I would see a request for that out here!









Best of luck dude...  

H!


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

That's song is a classic!

I like big butts and i cannot lie


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I never thought I would be asking for it either!

I have some lyrics for a parody that I want to do, but it needs to be that song!! (When I get it done I will post it and you will all understand!!)

Anybody, Anybody, Bueller?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

You can buy the song on a Karaoke disc, thats only the instrumental. Try using Google and do a look see for Karoake and Baby Got Back.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Chealion

yUUp, I found a bunch, but I am not paying $600+ for one song!!!
I tried searching for a single song Karaoke download, but no such luck (COMON APPLE!!!)


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

MacDiddy  ,

I'll check to see if some of my guys have it. They might have to dig for it though. What is your timeline??

H!

PS - I'm a sucker for big booties too... like kryptonite (sp??) - will make me weak...


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

MacDiddy, hehehe Thats a good one!  

No real timeline, but the sooner the better of course hehehe!!

Im with you buddy!!


----------

